# Count



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Count.

Darn it! I ended up here because my former human developed an allergy to me. Too bad, because I'm a pretty good cat. I always use my litterbox, and I never make a "mistake." I've never bitten or scratched anyone. I'd rather be a single cat, though, and little kids? Well, they're good to chase!










Count is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

